# Richmond Water Heaters



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

they seem to be ok you get the same warranty as other brands ..do they last as long... some do some don't.. would i purchase one yes if in a pinch otherwise i use bradford white....ben sr


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Made by Rheem. I have the 60 gallon Power Vent unit, and it keeps up with the demands of our family. Plus got a $50 rebate from our local Gas supplier Ameren Illinois.

for $297, you are getting a steal on it. For my area, I am showing that one at $329 before the 11% rebate, if they are still running that.

When we installed mine, we took out the Anode, regreased it with pipe dope, and then put it back in. That way if we ever have to take it out at four years, it will come right back out.


----------

